# C. bangkaensis flower photo



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This flower has a spotted throat making it look very dark and mysterious. 
It is an easy grower.
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Is this the 'Giant' one from me or another variety?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Aaron, I never disclose sources. It is not my place to publicly mention others names without their prior permission. I am sure you would extend the same courtesy and I respect that.
Let's just say that it is from a Waser collection trip.
On another note for those reading the thread, this plant was formerly known as scurrilis.
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

saddletramp said:


> Aaron, I never disclose sources. It is not my place to publicly mention others names without their prior permission. I am sure you would extend the same courtesy and I respect that.
> Let's just say that it is from a Waser collection trip.
> On another note for those reading the thread, this plant was formerly known as scurrilis.
> Bill


That's understandable. No, I would not disclose a source without their permission. That's why I asked if it was the one I sent, to let you know it was okay to say if it was, not to get you to reveal another source. 

There is a true scurrillis now though is there not?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Apparently there is a specie scurrilis, at this moment, in the nomenclature.

The saga of specie status, what constitutes a specie, lumping, splitting, etc. is left to a group of specialists. Nomenclature questions are an ongoing story, one Best left to be told by those experts. 

Raising and flowering the little "buggers" is difficult enough - a continuous learning process.

Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think we'd all like to see some full shots of your setups and maybe some more details like, water parameters, growing media, fertilization, lighting etc...


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Who is "we"? I believe you are the only one who has responded to this thread. Who are the others ?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

saddletramp said:


> Who is "we"? I believe you are the only one who has responded to this thread. Who are the others ?


Why so secretive? This isn't the Masons or anything man. Sharing furthers the hobby, even if it's just information.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

There are no secrets! You said "we". I was wondering who "we" meant, that is all.
Where do the Masons get involved in this? They are a fine organization as far as I know.

I have 9 Crypt set ups totalling about 40 sq. ft. That is a lot of work to maintain.
There are various growing parameters in each system, as there is always experimenting going on in an attempt to grow thing better. That requires LOTS of work and detailed documentation. Detailing in a post requires tedious writing and would take the fun out of it as a hobby for me.
Anyway, parameters change frequently. So, the info would be temporary, at best.
It does not mean that what works here will work for everyone else. Lingga 19 'Platinum Line' is a prime example.
I am just a beginner at this and try to keep learning and changing for the better. 
I send out photos for people to enjoy. That is all. About once a year, there is a dispersal sale to defray energy costs.
I will try to send some full tank shots, time permitting.
Bill


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello Bill, 
I guess Aaron said we as all the cryps fans comunity spread all around the world, and most of them centralized in this great forum. I don't usually post message here, but I read threads on a daily basis (specially Crypts topics). I got your point about all the maintenance work those setups need, but sometimes just some examples setup pics, some mot very technical info, helps or encourages ther hobbists to start their own setup, as it happened to me some years ago with Aaron's and many others great crypts growers' setups in this forum (I'm actually planning to bring my setup back after seeing all this beauties).

Thanks for sharing all this pics with us!!
Best regards,

Fernando


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

I love seeing peoples setups, im loving that this section is getting more busy as well. Please keep the info coming! Great thread Aaron. Ill get a pic of my measly setup, if ya promise not to laugh lol


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Fernando, thanks for the reply. You are from a wonderful country and the capital of the tango! Seeing the flamingoes up in the Andes is something not to be forgotten.
It is nice of you to post in any thread. You should do so more often. 
It is a lot of work raising these thing.
Then, you get things to bloom, post them. There are a lot of visits to the thread but almost no one posts a response. They just look and leave. Kinda like looking at Playboy or something.
So, thanks for the post.
This plant is grown emersed at a pH of 7.95, KH 18, ~2000mS at 78F. Also in the same tank blooming is yujii, villosa, zukalii and 'Flamingo'. Lighting is 2 x 39W T5 at 16" above the substrate with ~95% humidity.
That's all folks,
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing a little more about your setup Bill. I see you have a fair amount of light too. Since upping my light to the same as yours I've noticed a great improvement overall.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Each T5 is equal to 4 T12s. So, it is like having 8 T12s over an area 24" x 48". That is quite a bit of light.
Denske, just tell the powers to be that you need more room for plants. Make your move, amigo!! We will back you!
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

saddletramp said:


> Each T5 is equal to 4 T12s. So, it is like having 8 T12s over an area 24" x 48". That is quite a bit of light.
> Denske, just tell the powers to be that you need more room for plants. Make your move, amigo!! We will back you!
> Bill


True. I got a PAR meter from Santa and the output of the shoplight is pitiful. Eventually I'll do something with LEDs.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Bill!

I'll actually try with my setup again with more light than before, following Aaron's recent post guidance and also yours, maybe that's one importan point as Aaron remarked, I guess that my last setup didn't do well because of lack of light (on the other my first one worked very well).

Keep on crypting!


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, the wifes just gonna have to deal with it, ill deal with the consequences after lol.



saddletramp said:


> Each T5 is equal to 4 T12s. So, it is like having 8 T12s over an area 24" x 48". That is quite a bit of light.
> Denske, just tell the powers to be that you need more room for plants. Make your move, amigo!! We will back you!
> Bill


----------

